# nt and spotting



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

Help!... i'm now 11 wks pregnant and for most of it so far have not had to deal with IBS-D however in the last day or two (not food related that i can remember) have had minor bouts of IBS-D and at the same time have noticed spotting - however it is 'old' blood. Only seems to occur after D. Went to doctors yesterday due to concern and was told to go home and it will either sort itself out or i may miscarry... the public health system shuts down over the holidays so unless you are going to die don't bother going. Was just enquiring if anyone else had had something similar?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Southern. If you are not in severe pain and the blood only seems to appear after the d, maybe a little watchful waiting would be ok. If symptoms worsen and the public health place is closed get to the ER. Many women expierence spotting in the first trimester of pregnancy, but it is worth looking into. So again, if your symptoms are not severe, check in with a doc as soon as you can.


----------



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

worse case senario... i was one of the '1 in 5' women who miscarry during pregnancy... however having been checked out am told everything is alright so can try again in a couple of months... must be one of the joys of being female!


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Southern. I'm sorry for your loss. I've had an ectopic pregnancy and one miscarriage between the three healthy babies that I had. So don't give up hope. Best of luck to you.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Southern,Just a note to let you know that this same thing happened to my daughter in law. They were so excited to be parents. She lost one in February of 2005. She is now in her third trimester of pregnancy #2, and doing so very well.If this can and did happen for you, it could happen for you too.I am so sorry for your loss. I know how heartbreaking that is to the entire family.Good luck!


----------

